# drop springs



## 96sen (Jul 19, 2007)

i got a set of drop springs for a 93 sentra and i was woundering if it would fit a 96 sentra.


----------



## 96sen (Jul 19, 2007)

ok i searched but i only found out that i can only use the front drop springs from my 93 sentra in my 96. but can i use the rear to?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you have searched then you have answered your own question.

front will work only to a certain extent. i highly suggest you do not go with b13 springs on a b14.

go out and buy some nice b14 springs like pro kits , hyperco's or road magnets that is designed for our vehicles.

and to answer you question the answer is no because the weight of the car in the rear and strut design is different.


----------

